# Flounder on fire



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Well tha flounder are definitely staging up in tha marsh me and tha future misses hit it two days in a row with full limits all caught on dsl and doa, we also caught a ton of redfish but not a single one in tha slot most reds were caught on tha same lures also caught some on a white chatter bait


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice dog too.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

What body of water?


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice, thanks for the report, where along the Texas Gulf coast (general please).


----------



## ISS IT Guy (Feb 4, 2016)

That Robbie Guy said:


> What body of water?


Yes, I am also curious.


----------



## Trick84 (Aug 20, 2017)

^^^^^^2

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice trip.


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

East bay


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice catch ....love flounder fishing .


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Way to whack em!


----------



## BamaNTX (Aug 16, 2017)

Stud2 said:


> Well tha flounder are definitely staging up in tha marsh me and tha future misses hit it two days in a row with full limits all caught on dsl and doa, we also caught a ton of redfish but not a single one in tha slot most reds were caught on tha same lures also caught some on a white chatter bait


Wes this in east Matty?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Way to Go!! I love it when a plan comes together!!


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Negative easy bay


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Stud2.


----------

